# voix démente



## simenon

Bonjour, qu'est-ce que l'on entend, à votre avis, avec "voix démente"? Il s'agit d'un interrogatoir de police. L'interrogé entend une question qu'on lui pose pour la deuxième fois avec une "voix érailleée, démente". Le sens est que ce semble la voix d'un fou? la voix de quelqu'un qui est en colère? Comment pourrais-je traduire cet adjectif en italien?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao simenon,
mah...un discorso potrebbe esser demente, malsano, incomprensibile...per la voce, "éraillée" può essere a mio avviso solo rauca, forse anche poco chiara, spezzata...quanto a "démente" potrebbe tradursi sia con voce stupida/strana (ma non credo sia il caso nel tuo contesto)...forse meglio con voce "da psicopatico" o voce _esagitata_. 

Che ne pensi?

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim e Ninou ,

Eh sì, cosa significa "dément" in questo caso, in cui è la voce dell'interrogatore a venire così qualificata?
Guardando i sinonimi QUI, mi sono fermato solo all'ultimo rigo, l'ultima "clique" --ma guarda che parola!-- e direi "terribile". D'accordo con Nunou su rauca!


----------



## Nunou

Matou, qui il significato che potrebbe comprendere anche l'arrabbiatura sarebbe il contrario di voce pacata/imperturbabile.
In effetti eliminerei "da psicopatico" visto che si tratta dell'interrogatore e non dell'interrogato...ma terribile non sono convinta che esprima l'idea di un "tono agitato/nervoso"...queste sono eventuali altre possibilità: voce tesa, stizzosa, rabbiosa.
Per ora non me ne vengono in mente altre...provo a pensarci un po' su. 

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, infatti era solo un suggerimento per instradare i madrelingua


----------



## Nunou

E hai fatto benissimo...ogni tanto sono proprio un po' distratta 
Voce esagitata potrebbe starci anche con l'interrogatore...ma l'altra mia soluzione assolutamente no.


----------



## simenon

Grazie a tutti. Come avete capito, la voce "démente" è di quello che interroga. La resa di _éraillée_ non dà problemi: rauca, roca. Quanto a _démente_ vi ringrazio per i suggerimenti. A proposito, bello il vocabolario di sinonimi segnalato da Matou! Però _terribile _mi sembra troppo libero (e fra l'altro che significa "cliques"?) Che ne direste di voce furiosa? Oppure infervorata, alterata? Ma anche "rabbiosa", come suggerisce Nanou, mi pare possa andare bene.


----------



## matoupaschat

Per terribile, non ero convinto, diciamo che era solo la direzione in cui cercare, e, con le parole che suggerite, ci siamo... nei dintorni. Comunque "une voix démente" mi viene adesso di dire forse "una voce isterica", mi sembra più vicina a demente, ma non so --e non mi va per ora di cercare-- se la parola italiana si possa usare come in francese, cioè senza considerazione di sesso. A voi l'ardua sentenza, o un'altra scelta...
Sì, bellino eh il dizionario dei sinonimi, con rinvio di ogni parola al TLFi! Clique: non avevo mai visto prima, cioè fino a un anno fa, e non ho approfondito. Sembra un... sinonimo di gruppo . Ora, vi lascio, _j'en ai ma claque pour aujourd'hui _(qui, significa semplicemente che sono stanco dalle fatiche del giorno, certo non che mi date fastidio).
Buona notte!


----------



## Nunou

Matou
voce isterica rende perfettamente l'idea ma personalmente non ho mai riferito questa espressione alla voce di un uomo, questo non significa che non si possa dire. Sentiamo cosa ne dice simenon. 
Mi viene in mente anche voce _ruggente_, questo potrebbe far pensare sia a una voce rauca che "arrabbiata/potente"...ma il senso di _demente_ resterebbe completamente fuori. Mi spiace ma non riesco a trovare di meglio, esagitata mi sembrava quella più vicina.
Ci dormo sopra, vedremo se la notte porterà consiglio...

Buona notte a tutti anche da parte mia!


----------



## simenon

Voce isterica mi pare perfetto. Grazie.


----------



## Nunou

Perfetto...a quanto pare la notte non ha portato consiglio ma soluzione!!! 
Resta da appurare se l'uso del termine è veramente appropriato poiché pare che isteria derivi dal greco (Hustéra / utero).
Voce è femminile quindi non c'è problema ma il soggetto è maschio per cui mi rimane un dubbio che cercherò di chiarire per conto mio. 

Buon fine settimana a tutti!


----------



## simenon

In realtà il soggetto non è maschio. Sono due: un uomo e una donna e non si sa di chi è la voce di cui si parla in quel momento. E comunque nonostante l'etimologia si usa anche al maschile.


----------



## Nunou

Grazie per l'informazione simenon,
così mi metto l'anima in pace e colmo una mia lacuna. Chissà perché finora avevo sempre e solo usato isterica per le donne e
nevrotico per un uomo? Viva la parità anche nell'isteria!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,
Infatti, anche io in francese ho creduto per un bel po' che "hystérique" si potesse usare solo con riferimento al sesso gentile, perché certi miei professori, Gesuiti dittatoriali e puristi nell'anima, lo insegnavano proprio così, dato l'etimo greco. È sempre difficilissimo tornare indietro e rimettere in questione quanto ti venne insegnato in età più o meno tenera, poi, dopo, si dubita di tutto...
Buona domenica!


----------



## simenon

Infatti. Se dovessimo attenerci a quello che ci hanno insegnato alcuni professori, dovremmo scrivere "egli", "esso", "effettuare", "recarsi", "adirarsi", stile verbali dei carabinieri insomma. buona domenica anche a voi.


----------



## Nunou

Nel mio caso non credo affatto si tratti dei professori che ho avuto (per mia fortuna quasi tutti molto aperti e interessati a insegnarci anche a ragionare) ma piuttosto dell'influenza di una (mi pare) diffusa consuetudine generale.  In rete ho trovato diversi riscontri a questo "dilemma" e mi consola vedere che non ero la sola a pormi il quesito. 

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi pare molto normale, perché l'italiano standard è una lingua parecchio più recente del francese comune. I miei insegnanti insegnavano anche a ragionare, ma imponevano lo stesso alcuni diktat, tra l'altro la religione, che rimanevano incisi permanentemente nella memoria, quindi dificilissimi da cancellare.

Buona giornata anche a te !

Matou.


----------



## simenon

Sapete che forse bisogna riconsiderare tutto? Perché i due sono pazzi veramente, letteralmente. Sono due pazienti che hanno preso il controllo della clinica carceraria. Ma forse in fondo "voci isteriche" può andare bene lo stesso. O invece ci vuole qualcosa di più specifico. Non so più.
Per Nunou, non volevo certo dire che il tuo non fosse un dubbio legittimo, riflettevo in generale sul fatto che spesso a scuola ci spacciano per regole assolute delle assurdità (per esempio alle scuole medie la professoressa di italiano mi cancellava tutti gli "arrabbiarsi" sostenendo che solo i cani si arrabbiano, mentre io di gente arrabbiata ne vedevo e ne vedo in continuazione).


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato che è la voce ad essere qualificata, lascerei isterica, che, secondo me, resta il più vicino a "voix démente", a meno che tu voglia usare "arrabbiata" per scongiurare nuovamente l'anatema cagnesco . Ma il senso è diverso...


----------



## Nunou

Ahahah....in questo nuovo contesto, tra anatemi cagneschi e/o uterini , direi che, in alternativa a "isterica", si potrebbe forse anche dire voce stravolta/delirante/allucinata...e qui mi sorge un altro dubbio amletico riguardo al poter o non poter dire anche voce _allucinante_......o forse è _voce allucinata_ che non dovrei dire..mah......sto diventando _praticamente _"nevrastenica"!! 

Simenon, direi che ora hai comunque diverse alternative...a te il dilemma della scelta!!


----------



## simenon

Grazie ancora. Mi piace molto anche "voce stravolta" anche se forse è ancora più generico di "isterica" perché potrebbe essere stravolta da cose molto diverse (e non solo dalla pazzia, come è in realtà nel testo).


----------

